# D12-100 New to DirecTV



## Donosa83 (Nov 3, 2015)

I am going camping with my uncle this weekend and we want to get a setup going so we can watch football this weekend. He has an extra D12-100 receiver from his old lake house. We want to bring this with us but need to buy a dish and everything else needed to hook it up and get it to work. 

Can anyone suggest what dish and equipment we need to buy. 

I am technically inclined but new to DirecTV so please do not leave anything out as my uncle is older and I will have to hook everything up. Thanks in advance


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

D12 is a Standard definition receiver the only satellite you need is 101 so a basic 18" round dish is all you should need.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Does that D12 Receiver currently have an active DirecTV subscription?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

RBA said:


> D12 is a Standard definition receiver the only satellite you need is 101 so a basic 18" round dish is all you should need.


How do you know he only needs 101? If he is trying to watch sports on his locals he might need 119 also, if he is in an area where locals are on 119. He does not give us his zip so we can't tell...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Reference to Solid Signal, one online dealer that sells DirecTV equipment.

Basic 18" dish if you only need 101: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=46DTVDE2&d=DIRECTV-18-Dish-Antenna-with-Dual-Output-LNB-and-Mount-(46DTVDE2)&c=DIRECTV%20Dishes&sku=053818480106

Dish you need if you also need the 119 satellite for locals: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=AU9-S&d=DIRECTV-Five-LNB-KaKu-Slim-Line-Dish-Antenna-for-MPEG4-C-HD-Programming-SL5-(AU9S)&c=DIRECTV%20Dishes&sku=700112818790

You will also need RG6 coax, long enough to go from the dish to the receiver, as well as some type of tripod mount for the dish. A signal meter will make aligning the dish much easier.

Procedure - practice at home before you expect to do this in a remote location. Get it to work, tear it down, set it back up and get it to work again, etc. It is much easier in your driveway than in some remote location.

There are some good apps for smart phones that help with location and alignment of satellite dishes.

When doing dish adjustments, go very slow - really small little adjustments (move the LNB maybe in inch), check for signal, etc. Go as much as 10 degrees either side of your starting point. First set elevation. If you have the multi-LNB dish, set the tilt. Those should not need to be adjusted. Get the mast plumb in all directions (straight up and down), then set your starting azimuth for your location. Check for signal, adjust, repeat.


----------

